# Flocking



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It's Hammer Time...

Flocking some bigfoots
Drinking some beer
Thinking about the season and the spread...
Grrr...grr.....grr...

3 Weeks!


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

I can't understand what all the hype is about with flocking  All I've ever used is Krylon ultra-flat black and white primer on my foots and honestly from 50' away you can't tell the difference from flocking.My neighbor flocked his foots last year,and this year he has to do 'em again!Now because he has that crud all over them, he can't paint 'em.We compared paint jobs,and he agreed whole-heartedly that mine were as good if not better than his flocked dekes 8) Seems like a gimmic to me-flocking has no place on my dekes uke:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes only 2 weeks and 6 days!!! I cant wait!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was thinking about flocking the head of the foots i just got but it looks like it's more of a hassel than its worth.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You don't need a 40K bike to enjoy riding motorcyles, but some like to take it to the next level.

You don't need flocking to enjoy goose hunting, again, some like to take it to the next level.

I just like the way it looks myself.

Since I'm in the process right now I took a picture of regular, flat black (Krylon Ultra Flat Black) and flocked. I can't see the difference myself from regular to sprayed, but certainly flocking doesn't have the shine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

I just got done flocking another 18 heads and tails. Like Chris said, some like to take it to the next level, improve upon what you have... As for myself, a little extra added detail never hurt, pop in a dvd, drink some beers and get to flocking!!! :beer:


----------



## sneek_em41 (Aug 9, 2004)

I know nothing about flocking but why do you only do it to the heads? doesn't the rest of the decoy still look faded?


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

I guess some folks need all the help they can get :wink: As for me killing 100+ birds a year over what I have is a good enough level without the added cost.Chris,did you shake that can of paint :-?  Sneak has a very good point about the rest of the dekes body parts seeming off-color,mine need a good bath,then paint.First I'll have to pull the white tube-socs off the footer heads 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

chris i guess i never compared the 2 outside in natural light. there is a lot of difference. my question though is if you do the flocking right, how long will it last under normal hunting conditions before you have to redo them?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I did 18 of mine last fall and made no effort to try to protect them. I probably hunted 25 days last fall and I did them again this year but I probably wouldn't have had to if I would have kept them out of the mud. I just put more glue over the top of the old stuff and they are much tougher after the second coat. I may do the rest of my foots but not this year. Probably next winter I will right after I buy an airbrush and start doing a little extra work to them. 

My dekes get the crap beat out of them so with a little effort I think it would hold up much better.

You can kill geese without them being flocked but I consider my days in the field very valuable so I try to do everything in my power to ensure success. I would rather it be my decision not to shoot the geese when they come in then the other way around.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Chris,did you shake that can of paint


That's how they work??? --- ya snowflake, I did. :wink: I didn't take the pic to insult you...I really was curious and it only took a minute of my time.



> how long will it last under normal hunting conditions before you have to redo them?


I guess time will tell. We're taking our time with ours and having them nicely sanded down...using a primer and then adding the adhesive/flocking. I know a lot of kits don't use the primer step so I'm curious how much better the adhesive will hold to the primer instead of the decoy itself.

I'm leaving the feeders with the heads on, the sentries/windlifes I'm keeping in a separate container to quickly pop on at the end of setup. It'll take another couple minutes, but I think it'll last much longer and the sentries are the most noticeable to me in the spread.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Snow flake. To answer about flocking yes, at distance it is hard to tell but as you get closer it comes a lot more obviouse, wich is why birds usually finish better into flocked spreads. As geese get closer, decoys start looking like decoys where real geese start looking like the real deal. This includes flcoking and movement, as well as calling. Without a question the more realistic your spread is, the better your success will be. This includes decoy placement, the decoys themselves, and the sounds coming from the decoys. Flocking seems to be the least expensive way of improving your spread. This is why most if not all of your high end decoy manufacturers flock thier honker decoys. Big Foot does not but I'll bet that most seroiuse goose hunters have flocked them themselves.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Brett,how much closer do you want 'em than 50' :-? That's RIPPIN THE LIPS-OFF range.Sorry,but flocking to me is still a gimmic that some pay-to-say good 'ol boy sold to the goose hunting fraternity.Upper-end decoys :-? ,when Bigfoot starts flocking,maybe I'll believe there is something to it :wink: Untill then I'll stick to my 2doz Footers,250home-made silos,and most likely will kill more geese than most.It's a system that works time after time,never went home skunked


----------



## NEgoosebuster (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's some of last year's GHG's that I flocked and painted a little bit. Flocking adds quite a bit to 'em if you ask me


----------



## Wis Duck Hunter (Aug 13, 2004)

I baught some and it looks realy good!!!  Gimmick or Not I Love it!!!


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

I think its well worth the time


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

For the newbie to flocking.....what is it? What is it and how is it done? Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Flocking is VERY small nylong strips...light like lint.

It absorbs sunlight and has no reflection...it just looks deadly realistic in my opinion.

The process is a little time consuming but I found it enjoyable. We sanded down the heads and painted on a light coat of primer. After it dried, you paint on the adhesive and than stick the head in a tupperware and shake it in flocking. The flocking sticks to the adhesive and after it cures it sticks well.

I just completed almost 6 dozen heads...and just finished by painting up the white cheeks. I can't wait to use them!

15 days, 7 hours, 19 minutes, and 2 seconds left until Early Season Goose Opener


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

chris i was wondering. when you flock the heads do you flock the entire head including the white patch and then paint over it or do you just not apply the adheasive in the white patch area. i always wondered that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

I prefer to sand the heads with 60 grit, then paint on the adhesive or paint with a brush, then kind of pepper them with a giant can of flock, going over them as I turn them,just like a giant pepper shaker. Works awesome, puts on a really thick coat and then you can re-use the excess that comes off after you're done. I've got at least another two dozen to go, heads AND tails, looks awesome so far with the first 4 dozen... 8)


----------



## Wis Duck Hunter (Aug 13, 2004)

We Flocked the head and cheeks(white) The flocked cheeks look better than painted cheeks. Just as the head.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I have heard from others that you should only use oil based decoy flocking. Has anybody else heard that? Also, how much time does it take to do a dozen BF heads? And if there is a curing period how long should one let them cure? We are only 9 days away and I want to make sure I have enough time to do 5 doz BF's. The flocking not only looks great, but it will give the boys and I a chance to put some cold one's down! :beer:

Any thoughts on the HAMMER TIME DECOY FLOCKING?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're not going to hear many opinions on the hammer time flocking simply because it's so new. After a season I'll be honest as they'll have around 40 days of use.

You'll get a lot of opinions on curing, but it seems that more the better is the way to go. Mine have been curing for about a week or so and I'm not putting them in the trailer until they hit the 17 day mark, just to be safe.



> chris i was wondering. when you flock the heads do you flock the entire head including the white patch and then paint over it or do you just not apply the adheasive in the white patch area. i always wondered that.


We left the white patch alone and did everything else (except for the beak). Than after it was all said and done I painted the cheeks white.


----------

